# Output platform desk - crazy UK pricing, as per usual



## mac (Oct 24, 2017)

So the platform desk is finally coming to the UK, aaaaaand it's £850 compared to the £530 our colonial brothers are paying across the pond. It's a great piece of kit for the US price, but at 60% more, not so convinced.


----------



## Rapollo (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah, just cant consider it at that price. It's a shame, I actually considered/wanted it for the 500 range but nothing more. Get the exact same functionality with my massive ikea desk, monitor stands and seperate rack. Not even much less aesthetically pleasing since they choose to go for the woody look at least.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2017)

ikea hack

make friends with a carpenter in your area and have him build something custom for you


----------



## mac (Oct 24, 2017)

I've been Ikea hacking for the past 15 years, I wanted to move into the big leagues! I actually got a quote from one carpenter to replicate something similar to the platform. The quote would make your eyes water.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 24, 2017)

I've IKEA hacked with an old shelf and a couple of upside down plant pots. 

Was going to make my own keyboard shelf but realised the space under the desk it would need, would make sitting at the desk really uncomfortable (lack of leg room/height).


----------

